# Sarms1 GW-501516 Log



## jay_steel (Jan 24, 2014)

Just got my product in and looking to try it out. Took my first 20mg this morning and holy shit i was not expecting the alcohol taste. I dont drink at all so it was a lil crazy for me at first. I havent had liqueur in years. So let the fun begin.

Currently this big fat rat is 5'8'' 204.4lbs as of this morning aprox 7-8 bf.

current cycle is..

400 test
100 tne pre workout
1,000 tren
800 mast
60 tbol
100mcg IGF
8iu hgh
40mcg clen
1mg propecia
12.5mg aromasin

going to add more tren in 4 weeks adding parabolan to the mix 50mg eod
also swapping to var in 4 week
and in 8 weeks swapping to halo and var, no test but tne twice a day, and 2.5mg of letro

If this stuff works as good as i have read I will be running another bottle past the 30 days to finish my contest prep.

diet currently is

7am
half cup of egg white, cup of oats, 1 scoop whey, peanutbutter

1030 
2 scoops whey,2 slices of bread, and fruit banana, orange, or apply

1230
6oz chicken, yams, brown rice, or bread, and veggies

5pm 
2 scoops whey and 50mg carbs

730 
2 scoops whey and oats

930
steak of salmon with huge salad with veggies

11
whey with avocado oil. 

training is one muscle a day other then chest and tris

mon on
tues on
weds off
thurs on
fri on
sat on
sun mountain biking. 

I dont have set day of which muscle i train. The gym is packed as fuck right now so i kind of gauge what is recovered and what i will be able to train efficiently with all they people with new years resolutions.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 24, 2014)

"Sun-Mountain biking"

I love mt biking

What are your goals?  Im just curious. 5'8 204 and lower than 10 percent bf= Fucking awesome!! you still going up in weight?


----------



## jay_steel (Jan 24, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> "Sun-Mountain biking"
> 
> I love mt biking
> 
> What are your goals?  Im just curious. 5'8 204 and lower than 10 percent bf= Fucking awesome!! you still going up in weight?



finally started to drop... I hit 199 after a HUGE carb day and had to add in more fat to bring my weight back up, but trying to keep gaining size while losing weight. I either need to be at 188 and gain 6 more lbs or try to squeeze into 176. If i can make MW and not lose size then I will take my class easily. If i make it to LHW its going to be a brawl for the win, I have some buddys that are looking pretty good, but they all get really stringy at the shows. 

Ill get some pics posted soon, i havent even really started cardio yet except taking my dogs for bike rides and riding trails. I use to race nationally BMX as a kid, being this big lol there is no way i can do what I use to do lol... I remember skying over a 30 ft triple at a vegas national. I am now worried if i can even do a bunny hop haha. I just like smashing down hill through trails, for the most part keeping the tires on the ground.


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 24, 2014)

Interested in results. I don't think I've ever seen someone on that much stuff!!


----------



## _LG_ (Jan 24, 2014)

Very interested in this compound.  
Oh yeah. ... GEARZ


----------



## 13bret (Jan 24, 2014)

Yeah that pure grain alcohol is something else, huh?

Sent from my A110 using Tapatalk


----------



## 13bret (Jan 24, 2014)

That's quite a stack! Get huge and ripped, hope the GW does you good. I'm logging it too.

Sent from my A110 using Tapatalk


----------



## jay_steel (Jan 24, 2014)

D-Lats said:


> Interested in results. I don't think I've ever seen someone on that much stuff!!



i have seen way worse.. i get bloods done once a month during prep to watch my estro levels make sure my AI isnt bunk. Last thing i need is a high rebound. Everything looks good and I follow shelby starnes advice for cycle support. Zero issues what so ever and so far major side effect free. I have probably gained 6lbs of lean mass since starting this cycle. 

It is big but its no 13cc big though...


----------



## jay_steel (Jan 24, 2014)

any one know if GW acts as a diuretic? Cause i just took a 5 min piss it felt like. I am up to two gallons a day and i swear i just pissed out a gallon.


----------



## 13bret (Jan 24, 2014)

Lol. Think so

Sent from my A110 using Tapatalk


----------



## dave 236 (Jan 24, 2014)

May give this a try myself. Im definitely interested.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Militant (Jan 24, 2014)

Following bro!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## jbranken (Jan 25, 2014)

Nice! I've used all of sarms1's products so far. I'm here to follow OP. Their GW is gonna blow you away


----------



## g0hardorgohome (Jan 25, 2014)

In for the fun!


----------



## jay_steel (Jan 27, 2014)

woke up a few lbs lighter this morning. I noticed my bottom abbs starting to show new lines that have never been seen before. It is almost like they are splitting again and i can see serrations through them up close in the morning. A bit more vascular in my legs as well. Not sure if this has to do with the GW but night sweats are gone the past couple days which is a HUGE relief if it had helped. I am sick of washing my comforter or waking up freezing in the middle of the night.


----------



## malk (Jan 27, 2014)

Wheres the high amounts of daily slin in your stack bro?


----------



## jay_steel (Jan 27, 2014)

malk said:


> Wheres the high amounts of daily slin in your stack bro?



i was on 15 iu didnt know that was high, but i cut it out because i am carb cycling to much and cutting carbs after 8pm for my contest prep.


----------



## malk (Jan 27, 2014)

What show and class are you doing mate,and how far out are you,would be good
Following your progress


----------



## jay_steel (Jan 27, 2014)

show is april 12th... I am not sure what class I am going to do. I just dropped to 200lbs at about 7% bf. Going to try to put on my weight again. I dropped to 199 last sunday then refeed back up to 204. So my goal is to go in as a LHW but I am on the small side for LHW being that I made my cut from 210. When I know guying coming down from 225.


----------



## malk (Jan 27, 2014)

Hope all goes well for you bro,im hoping to compete next year....nabba wales.


----------



## jay_steel (Jan 28, 2014)

Cardio has increased allot and I have noticed the fat burning aspect of it kicking in. Still have not taking new picks yet, but those will come soon. What I liked most about this stuff is it is helping me push through heavier weight. My normal plan is to preexhaust my muscles basically destroy the stability muscle before going to my full work load. 

The reason for this is with bench press the barbell puts to much strain on my front delts (my form is flawless i have had competative powerlifters and strength coaches look at my bench) but i get micro strains in my bicep tendon right around my arm pit so i basically gave up on barbell with anything heavier then 225. My issue is the heaviest DB is a 125 at my gym which I can rep out 20 times on incline. So I started to tear down my chest with flys, and slow stretches before going into the work out. I did this with shoulders last night focused on isolated side laterals with huge drop sets. My shoulders were so full of blood that normally the 80's at this point feel like a dump truck. 

I started with the 60's to warm up my delts more and actually finished with 2 sets with the 100's no problem. I could have gone heavier I felt, but i just forced more reps to failure. Like I said last week i failed at the 80's and i think this is due to oxygen issues and getting physically tired after my pre exhaust sets. I am going to try this again with chest today, but I am feeling great dosing it 10mg 2x a day. once in the morning and the other pre workout at 5 30pm. 

If it keeps going the way it is, i think this will be a stable in all my pre contest cycles.


----------



## Militant (Jan 29, 2014)

Nice man.. Based on everything I have read, GW is going to get better and better as the weeks progress

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## jay_steel (Jan 29, 2014)

it is really nice, so far. I am really starting to notice the energy from it in the gym. I recover faster between sets now. I am really liking it. Each day i see new lines, last year I was pissed because i did not get vascular and tried everything to get vascular and i couldnt do it even at 5%. This year my arms look like spider webs and my legs are showing new vains each day and im 12 weeks out. Bf is around 7% right now and I have not even started cardio.


----------



## meathead96 (Jan 29, 2014)

Thats a mean looking cycle. GW def is good for helping with cardio related sides from tren.


----------



## Militant (Jan 29, 2014)

jay_steel said:


> it is really nice, so far. I am really starting to notice the energy from it in the gym. I recover faster between sets now. I am really liking it. Each day i see new lines, last year I was pissed because i did not get vascular and tried everything to get vascular and i couldnt do it even at 5%. This year my arms look like spider webs and my legs are showing new vains each day and im 12 weeks out. Bf is around 7% right now and I have not even started cardio.



Nice bro.. youre about to be shredded after this shit

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## 24K (Jan 30, 2014)

Excellent work bro... I can confirm quite a few things for you... ONE... GW is DEFINITELY adding to the vascularity you are showing... SARMS really make your veins pop and they do it at a substantial pace... It happens quite quickly and continues to show more throughout... TWO... Not only will your cardio just continue to improve, so will your recovery in between sets... You will find that you need less and less of a break in between sets, no matter what type of lifting you are doing... THREE... This is BY FAR the top seller we have and with good reasons... IT TRULY IS THE ULTIMATE PERFROMANCE ENHANCER AND ADDITION TO EVERY CYCLE because it FULLY MAXIMIZES your abilities to perform with the most effort possible... You will continue to build your vo2 max and you will continue to surpass what your thought was your max abilities in your workouts... Just wait bro... It only gets better!  Keep up the good work!


----------



## jorjorbinx (Jan 30, 2014)

Post up some pictures


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Zasa (Jan 30, 2014)

that's a good stack bro.  GW is the real deal.. that's a great company you got it from


----------



## jbranken (Jan 30, 2014)

I like how it reduces rest period between my sets in the gym


----------



## gymrat827$ (Jan 30, 2014)

interesting....quite a bit of whey tho


overall that cycle should produce pretty dramatic results.


----------



## jay_steel (Jan 30, 2014)

gymrat827$ said:


> interesting....quite a bit of whey tho
> 
> 
> overall that cycle should produce pretty dramatic results.



its the only way i can time all my meals with work. I only get ten min breaks. Before bed i prefer whey over a meal just for fast digestion.


----------



## jay_steel (Jan 30, 2014)

I will get some photos this sat. My days are long so the last thing i do when i get home is take pics. By the time i get home its 730 and i start my meal prep and then catch up on on an hour of TV. Sat i should have more time though.


----------



## jorjorbinx (Jan 30, 2014)

jay_steel said:


> I will get some photos this sat. My days are long so the last thing i do when i get home is take pics. By the time i get home its 730 and i start my meal prep and then catch up on on an hour of TV. Sat i should have more time though.



Do you notice any difference using that much whey. TITS or GTFO


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jay_steel (Jan 30, 2014)

meals are all ways better, but when i tried to to it with food while dieting my stomach shrinks so much that i can get the amount of protein that I need. 

7am
half cup of egg white, cup of oats, 1 scoop whey, peanutbutter

1030 
2 scoops whey,2 slices of bread, and fruit banana, orange, or apply

1230
6oz chicken, yams, brown rice, or bread, and veggies

*Preworkout* 5pm 
2 scoops whey and 50mg carbs

*Post workout* 730 
2 scoops whey and oats

930
steak of salmon with huge salad with veggies

11
whey with avocado oil. 

training is one muscle a day other then chest and tris..

breakfast use to be 5 eggs and half cup of whites but time in the morning with my morning responsibilities made it a pain in the ass to cook every morning so i do change up my breakfast. I have two Pitts and a Chameleon I have to make sure get taken care of, I spoil my dogs so I have to do their meal prep to lol to bulk those boys up, and i like to hand feed my chameleon in the morning so that takes time. 

Food will all ways be a better option though, but as much as my stomach has shrunk its VERY hard for me to stomach the food all day and still get my desired number of protein. I will cut out all whey though 3 weeks out and force my self to eat at that point.


----------



## jay_steel (Jan 30, 2014)

this was a few weeks before i started GW. so you can see a comparison.


----------



## 24K (Jan 30, 2014)

Your breakfast is identical to mine bro... I have more egg whites but I eat less throughout the day but that is my exact same... I actually cook the protein powder and peanut butter in my egg whites though... It's absolutely wonderful... I also mix a small amount of raisins and peanut butter in my oatmeal as we'll...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## g0hardorgohome (Jan 30, 2014)

Looking thick in that pic!


----------



## Militant (Jan 30, 2014)

jay_steel said:


> this was a few weeks before i started GW. so you can see a comparison.



You're about to get super cut and savage bro

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## meathead96 (Jan 30, 2014)

Lookin solid as shit bro, looking forward to seeing your results. Diet looks on point.


----------



## RickRock1 (Jan 31, 2014)

You looks great bro. Once you start really bringing in those lines, you will look incredible. GW will help you get there much quicker


----------



## Tyler114 (Feb 1, 2014)

jay_steel said:


> i have seen way worse.. i get bloods done once a month during prep to watch my estro levels make sure my AI isnt bunk. Last thing i need is a high rebound. Everything looks good and I follow shelby starnes advice for cycle support. Zero issues what so ever and so far major side effect free. I have probably gained 6lbs of lean mass since starting this cycle.
> 
> It is big but its no 13cc big though...



I have a bottle on GW I am thinking how to incorporate into a future stack.

dumb question:  how will you know it's working with all that other stuff you're taking?


----------



## Militant (Feb 1, 2014)

Tyler114 said:


> I have a bottle on GW I am thinking how to incorporate into a future stack.
> 
> dumb question:  how will you know it's working with all that other stuff you're taking?



Lol... trust me, you will know

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## malk (Feb 1, 2014)

Lookin good mate.


----------



## 24K (Feb 3, 2014)

its quite simple to see gw working... when your endurance skyrockets on a daily basis... your work output increases to max levels you have never seen... fat starts to melt and your still holding muscle, your cholesterol improves, etc... I would say it's quite easy to tell it's working...


----------



## jay_steel (Feb 3, 2014)

Tyler114 said:


> I have a bottle on GW I am thinking how to incorporate into a future stack.
> 
> dumb question:  how will you know it's working with all that other stuff you're taking?




the cardio and sleep for me is something that i noticed the most. If the sleep is in my head then i love it. Normally I am awake until 3 am pissed with horrible night sweats from tren. Since starting GW, I have had zero tren sides that I normally have and I am past out by 9 30 or ready for bed by 9 30 fighting to finish watching TV. Sleep has improved so much. Also energy between sets, at this time in my prep last year my strength was in the shits. It is still identical if not a bit higher then it was when I was bulking. I just hit 405 on squats for 16 times which is a new best. During my bulk I only hit it 12 times. 

I do enjoy this so far and think i will be finishing my prep with more GW after this trial run.


----------



## jbranken (Feb 3, 2014)

You look thick man, good work. You'll start really looking sick once the striations start showing through


----------



## jay_steel (Feb 3, 2014)

sat morning... Actually woke up leaner this morning after cheat meals for the SB.


----------



## Militant (Feb 3, 2014)

Looking damn good dogg.  Looks like the GW is countering the tren sides too.  Everything seems to be going pretty smooth here

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## gymrat827$ (Feb 3, 2014)

24K said:


> its quite simple to see gw working... when your endurance skyrockets on a daily basis... your work output increases to max levels you have never seen... fat starts to melt and your still holding muscle, your cholesterol improves, etc... I would say it's quite easy to tell it's working...



this...


i was on tes/t3 + t4/GH and when the GW came into things everything changed for the better.  you will be able to tell.


----------



## powerhouse212 (Feb 3, 2014)

following this as well

seems to working so far.. your endurance should go through the roof on gw and combine with aas you should be getting the best workouts of your life now!

very interested to see how the gw fights the tren cardio problems..I havent used it with tren yet..please keep me updated on this, if possible


----------



## Dannie (Feb 3, 2014)

24K said:


> Excellent work bro... I can confirm quite a few things for you... ONE... GW is DEFINITELY adding to the vascularity you are showing... SARMS really make your veins pop and they do it at a substantial pace... It happens quite quickly and continues to show more throughout... TWO... Not only will your cardio just continue to improve, so will your recovery in between sets... You will find that you need less and less of a break in between sets, no matter what type of lifting you are doing... THREE... This is BY FAR the top seller we have and with good reasons... IT TRULY IS THE ULTIMATE PERFROMANCE ENHANCER AND ADDITION TO EVERY CYCLE because it FULLY MAXIMIZES your abilities to perform with the most effort possible... You will continue to build your vo2 max and you will continue to surpass what your thought was your max abilities in your workouts... Just wait bro... It only gets better!  Keep up the good work!



I am sold, send some GW my way please.


----------



## Tyler114 (Feb 4, 2014)

24K said:


> its quite simple to see gw working... when your endurance skyrockets on a daily basis... your work output increases to max levels you have never seen... fat starts to melt and your still holding muscle, your cholesterol improves, etc... I would say it's quite easy to tell it's working...





Militant said:


> Lol... trust me, you will know
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk





jay_steel said:


> the cardio and sleep for me is something that i noticed the most. If the sleep is in my head then i love it. Normally I am awake until 3 am pissed with horrible night sweats from tren. Since starting GW, I have had zero tren sides that I normally have and I am past out by 9 30 or ready for bed by 9 30 fighting to finish watching TV. Sleep has improved so much. Also energy between sets, at this time in my prep last year my strength was in the shits. It is still identical if not a bit higher then it was when I was bulking. I just hit 405 on squats for 16 times which is a new best. During my bulk I only hit it 12 times.
> 
> I do enjoy this so far and think i will be finishing my prep with more GW after this trial run.



Thanks for the replies.




jay_steel said:


> sat morning... Actually woke up leaner this morning after cheat meals for the SB.



Looking good bro!  

Now I know what I am going to stack with all this tren I have lying around.


----------



## gymrat827$ (Feb 5, 2014)

jay_steel said:


> Food will all ways be a better option though, but as much as my stomach has shrunk its VERY hard for me to stomach the food all day and still get my desired number of protein. I will cut out all whey though 3 weeks out and force my self to eat at that point.





just from your pics your bigger than i am, but i see this 3wks of real food going to help you out quite a bit.

I drink about 80g in whey a day and try to get in a much meat as possbile, but food is still king.


----------



## gymrat827$ (Feb 5, 2014)

Dannie said:


> I am sold, send some GW my way please.





wait til you get on it for 10days and things really start to move.......


----------



## mayborn1960 (Feb 5, 2014)

going out on a limb here but need to find someone who can help me with ridiculous soreness in my quad from injection. seems like it is moving down a little each day but this is day 5. any suggestions
thanks


----------



## 24K (Feb 6, 2014)

excellent work bro... i specifically wrote an article on combating tren sides with gw use... here is the article

s many of you know, Trenbolone  is one of, if not THE strongest steroid that is available today. The  drastic changes that occur with it?s usage are ?superman like? to say  the least. The problem with tren being as strong as it is comes in the  form of the many negative side effects that it can produce. The list is  long and extreme when it comes to side effects associated with tren  usage. Here is list of possible and probably side effects: Increase in  prolactin, acne, hair loss, insomnia, excess sweating, night sweats,  rapid heart rate, anxiety, loss of libido and erectile disfunction,  increase in blood pressure and cholesterol. Another side effect that can deter a lot  of people from it?s use is the horrible effect that it has on  cardiovascular performance. Tren can drastically reduce your  cardiovascular output and make any type of endurance activity much  harder than it should be. Finally, there is an answer to combat this  problem. By incorporating GW-510516 (Cardarine)  you can counteract the negative cardiovascular effects from tren and  allow yourself to perform cardiovascular exercises, both aerobic and  anaerobic, as you normally would have. GW-501516 has been banned by the WADA  (world anti doping association) because of the drastic advantage it  gives athletes competing in endurance events. The amount of endurance it  provides is extremely high and it allows you to maximize your efforts  in everything that you are doing. By adding GW to your cycle, especially  with tren, you will see that you can recover at much more rapid pace  and you can go longer and harder with your workouts than you could have  ever thought about doing before. Allowing yourself to maximize your  cardiovascular output on tren will enhance the already drastic results  it provides and allow a user to reach goals and peaks that were not  though possible. Beyond the fact that your endurance and stamina will be  increased, there are other benefits, especially to go along with tren  sides, that GW will provide. GW has shown to increase good cholesterol  and decrease bad cholesterol, through multiple studies, between 50-70%.  To add to this, GW can have a VERY POSITIVE IMPACT ON BLOOD PRESSURE. By  allowing you to increase your endurance in such a drastic way,  GW-501516 allows for a major increase in cardiovascular health, allowing  for optimal blood pressure and an overall much better state of health  as well as sense of well being? The benefits of GW-501516 are very  apparent and noteworthy. The fact that there is finally something that  can be used safely with tren, and combat the cardiovascular side  effects, as well as many others, is nothing short of amazing. This is a  protocol that more and more people are beginning to use and will  continue to use in the future. The optimal dosing of GW-501516 is 20 mg a  day. You can run this up to 12 weeks at this dosage before needing a 4  week rest period. After your rest period, you can start running it  again.


----------



## 24K (Feb 6, 2014)

keep up the excellent work bro... i am really happy to see your progress!


----------



## jay_steel (Feb 6, 2014)

gymrat827$ said:


> just from your pics your bigger than i am, but i see this 3wks of real food going to help you out quite a bit.
> 
> I drink about 80g in whey a day and try to get in a much meat as possbile, but food is still king.



my body is doing great on my diet so far. I started my cut at 11% at 209-2010 is and I am down to 7% now at 203. So i have actually gained allot of size. I will cut my whey out when i want my subq water to be gone. Most the time when I have my shakes i do eat some bread and almonds as well to keep the metabolism up.


----------



## jay_steel (Feb 6, 2014)

mayborn1960 said:


> going out on a limb here but need to find someone who can help me with ridiculous soreness in my quad from injection. seems like it is moving down a little each day but this is day 5. any suggestions
> thanks



you need to conduct more research before you use gear then. sounds like you dont know much about it period. There can be many causes, i wont be an ass but dont ever hi jack a thread like this ever especially not a LOG. Your going to piss people off. People come in here wanting to read about Sarm1's GW not quad pip.


----------



## jay_steel (Feb 6, 2014)

I also changed up my cycle now to...

running 

400 test phenylprop
400 npp
125 tren a
375 tren e
500 tren hex
800 mast 

went this route to change things up and freak my body out a bit. Been on tren for a bit and wanted to add hex and tren a into the mix. I had some bottls of Test PP still and wanted to toss those in instead of test c. The reason why i choice Test PP over Test P is one weekends i dont get the chance to pin and test PP has a the same half life as NPP so i wont fuck up my test levels skipping a day as much.

I may this swap of test though because in 7 weeks I plan to drop down to trt dose test and up my tren even more. Then in 9 weeks only run suspension 3 times a day. This is a contest prep cycle guys so dont freak out if you have never seen a real prep cycle. I dont want newbs doing this as their second cycle making things complicated.

I am still on the same hgh, igf, aromasin, clen 2 days on 3 days off and T3 just added in at 25. Trying to keep those low to prevent muscle waste and let GW do the job of fat burning.

I also added in 30 mins of cardio 3x a week after my workouts.

Today i will truely test the recover time of GW i got a new leg workout from an IFBB pro buddy..

leg curls x 15 3 sets
leg ext x 15 3 sets

leg press
1 plates 100 reps
2 plates 90 reps
3 plates 80 reps
4 plates 70 reps
5 plates 60 reps
6 plates 50 reps
7 plates 40 reps
8 plates 30 reps
9 plates 20 reps
10 pleats 10 reps

squats 3 sets of 15
single leg curls 3 sets of 15
lying leg curls 3 sets of 15

there will be a ton of spotter help on the leg press more likely but my leg growth to me has not been impressive so im changing it up. They are lean with vains and a solid 27 inches but if I want to win an overall in open class any time I need to have some dominating legs period to go against the heavys.


----------



## jbranken (Feb 6, 2014)

Sounds like a solid plan. Keep it up


----------



## 24K (Feb 9, 2014)

how's everything going bro?


----------



## jay_steel (Feb 10, 2014)

things are going goodm just got back from out of town and did a weekend of junk eating not allot just some chinese food and a pop tart, then ice cream last night. The refeed really filled me out and still getting leaner and leaner. I have some new pics I will have to post up when i get a chance.


----------



## jay_steel (Feb 10, 2014)

After eating my junk food during the weekend.


----------



## Militant (Feb 12, 2014)

Damn bro.. your lookong ripped son!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## fezteh (Dec 19, 2014)

just wanted to share my experience with sirens one.com I ordered a couple of their products on December 2nd I'm about 30 minutes away from there facility and have still yet to receive what I ordered. I contacted them last week in regards to it and they said it would be here early this week without an explanation as to why there's been such a delay l. the tracking says its in Nevada for some reason but no estimated delivery or updates since the 3rd. so early this week has come and gone and I've contacted them on various occasions throughout the week without any response. still no update on the tracking. I understand that things go wrong from time to time but to completely ignore it and your customers falls short of what I would have expected unfortunately. additionally since I can't get ahold of them I will have to go to my bank now and get the charges reversedso inconvenient considering all it would take is an email response even if they don't know what's going on is better than saying nothing pretty disappointing


----------



## fezteh (Dec 20, 2014)

fezteh said:


> just wanted to share my experience with sirens one.com I ordered a couple of their products on December 2nd I'm about 30 minutes away from there facility and have still yet to receive what I ordered. I contacted them last week in regards to it and they said it would be here early this week without an explanation as to why there's been such a delay l. the tracking says its in Nevada for some reason but no estimated delivery or updates since the 3rd. so early this week has come and gone and I've contacted them on various occasions throughout the week without any response. still no update on the tracking. I understand that things go wrong from time to time but to completely ignore it and your customers falls short of what I would have expected unfortunately. additionally since I can't get ahold of them I will have to go to my bank now and get the charges reversedso inconvenient considering all it would take is an email response even if they don't know what's going on is better than saying nothing pretty disappointing



Sarms1.com* sorry typo


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 20, 2014)

Your still pretty lean man. 


Nice work


----------



## fezteh (Apr 15, 2015)

Finally arrived


----------



## jmr79x (Apr 15, 2015)

fezteh said:


> Finally arrived



So your telling me it took you 5 months to receive your Sarms? Sounds legit to me!


----------



## littlekeys30 (Apr 15, 2015)

well bro it is the April 15th how did your show go. Did you place?


----------



## fezteh (Apr 15, 2015)

Oh no it took about a month and a half maybe 2 and quite a bit of hassle but i ended up getting it I just wanted to update saying that I got it... They didn't compensate me at all but I can the gw really worked well for me cardio night and day


----------

